# Neuseeland Fahrradmitnahme oder vor Ort kaufen?



## RZL DZL (18. November 2013)

Hallo!
Ich plane im Januar nächsten Jahres nach NZ zu fliegen, um dem heimischen Winter zu entfliehen. Eigentlich hab ich geplant, mein eigenes Fahrrad mit zu nehmen, nur ist es leider so, dass mir die Fluggesellschaften keine Garantie geben können, dass das Fahrrad im Karton immer mit genommen werden kann. Man kann wohl nicht im voraus das fest buchen und es kann evtl. passieren, dass ich dann bei irgendeinem Zwischenstopp das Bike nicht mit nehmen kann.
Hat wer schon mal sein Bike auf so einem Langstreckenflug dabei gehabt oder stand vor einer ähnlichen Situation? Würdet ihr lieber vor Ort gebraucht eins kaufen und wieder verkaufen? Bin grad ein bisschen genervt von der Geschichte, da es zuerst hieß, dass sei problemlos möglich.
Mfg


----------



## Sch4f (18. November 2013)

Wie lange willst du denn dahin ? 1. Woche im Januar wäre ich vielleicht dabei wenn du noch jemanden suchst ... kann man sicher auch mieten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (18. November 2013)

Versuch dich mal an der SuFu, das haben wir hier bereits mehrfach ausführlich diskutiert.
Btw, welche Fluggesellschaft ist das denn, die dir nicht sagen kann, ob du dein Bike mitnehmen kannst?!?!? Meines ist immer angekommen auch wenn die Handhabe der einzelnen Airlines (respektive der Flughäfen, in diesem Zusammenhang v.a. CHC negativ zu erwähnen!) doch recht unterschiedlich ausgefallen ist....
P.S. bin in gut 3 Wochen wieder drüben und mein Bike fliegt wieder (ich nehme an problemlos) als Sondergepäck mit, ebenso ein floatable Kayak (als ganz normales Gepäckstück)


----------



## RZL DZL (18. November 2013)

Ich fliege mit Emirates über Dubai nach Auckland und von dort mit AIR NELSON TRADING nach Blenheim. Bleibe zwei Monate in NZ, dann mach ich rüber nach Australien  @dede:
Hast du das vorher angemeldet oder sagen die dir auch, dass du damit einfach zum Flughafen kommen sollst?
LG


----------



## dede (19. November 2013)

Emirates bin ich nie geflogen, weil mir die Aufteilung der beiden Flüge in einen kurzen und einen langen danach sowie der Stop Over dort nicht gepaßt haben, kann demnach dazu nichts Aussagekräftiges sagen.
Bei der LHA (gilt aber fast generell für die Star Alliance) meldest du das Gepäck vorher an und wenn du Glück hast bekommst du das über irgendeinen "Sporttarif" gleich durchgewunken (ich hatte da nie ein Problem, wobei ich aber auch FTL bzw. früher sogar Senatorstatus geniesse/genossen habe. Kann sein, daß die Kulanz bei einem normalen Ticket/Passagier nicht so weit reicht?!?).
Bei Air Nelson habe ich hingegen meine Zweifel, denn die Maschinen sind nicht gerade die geräumigsten. Ob die Bikes (und wenn ja in welchem Verpackungszustand) mitnehmen??? Da würd ich mich vorher genau informieren!!!


----------



## RZL DZL (19. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt bei beiden einfach mal nachgefragt, wobei Air Nelson auf deren Website eigentlich angibt, dass das generell möglich ist. Danke dir


----------



## Birk (19. November 2013)

Ich bin bisher zwei mal mit Emirates und Bike nach Christchurch geflogen, beide male keine Probleme gehabt. Inlandsflug von Nelson nach Auckland war auch kein Problem.
Bei Emirates kann man das Gepäck vorher anmelden, ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig, da es eh als "normales" Gepäckstück zählt.

Bei meinem Mitreisenden ist allerdings das Bike auf dem Rückflug erst einen Tag später angekommen.


----------



## dede (19. November 2013)

Man sollte nur nicht von CHC wegfliegen, denn die machen immer Streß (völlig unabhängig von der Airline, die haben dort - völlig unnachvollziehbare - grundsätzliche Gewichtsbeschränkungen)


----------



## Birk (19. November 2013)

Es ging eigentlich, ich hatte 32kg mein Mitreisender hatte sogar 35kg und unser Handgepäck war auch deutlich schwerer als erlaubt und wir sind ohne Probleme durch gekommen (anfang des Jahres).
Vor fünf Jahren allerdings als Emirates die Beschränkung noch bei 23kg hatte, wollten sie mir den Sonderpreis der vorher fürs Sportübergepäck ausgemacht war nicht geben, wieder zuhause hat ein freundlicher Brief ausgerecht um die kompletten Übergepäck Kosten zurückerstattet zu bekommen.


----------



## dede (20. November 2013)

Glück gehabt würd ich mal sagen! Hab dort schon 2x Übergepäck x Frachtpost nach Hause geschickt (und das obwohl ich eigtl. ein Gepäckstück mehr dabei haben durfte lt. Star Alliance/Singapore Air Regeln....)


----------



## dede (22. November 2013)

Apropos, wenn du in Blenheim bist und es sich zeitlich für dich ausgeht schau dir mal den Heaphy Track an. Cool ist es dann einfach zurückzufliegen (z.B. auf diese Art und Weise:  http://www.goldenbayair.co.nz/heaphytrackbiketransport.html)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShredFred (24. Dezember 2013)

RZL DZL. Meld dich mal bei mir! Ich fliege am 5 Januar von münchen über Dubai nach Auckland. Werde ein halbes Jahr in Neuseeland bleiben! Habe beschlossen mein Claymore 2 nicht mitzunehmen, da mir das ganze etwas zu heikel ist. Versuche dort ein Billiges gutes Allmountain zu bekommen.
Evtl. kann man ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehen


----------



## Schoenberg-FR (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo RZL DZL und ShredFred ich fliege am 14. Januar nach Neuseeland und nehme mein Enduro mit, bleibe ein halbes Jahr unten. Vllt. kann man sich ja mal treffen um etwas zu fahren. Ich flieg mit Emirates über Dubai nach Auckland.
Könnt mir ja mal schreiben


----------



## RZL DZL (1. Januar 2014)

Mach ich mal, wenn ich unten bin. Bin bis Mitte Februar hauptsächlich im Süden.


----------



## RZL DZL (7. Januar 2014)

So. Ich musste mein Bike doch zu Hause lassen, bin jetzt hier flexibler, aber werde wohl hauptsächlich nur in den Parks Biken. Also geplant ist erstmal Christchurch und Queens. Ansonsten guck ich mir Wale an


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> So. Ich musste mein Bike doch zu Hause lassen, bin jetzt hier flexibler, aber werde wohl hauptsächlich nur in den Parks Biken. Also geplant ist erstmal Christchurch und Queens. Ansonsten guck ich mir Wale an



nicht nur Wale kucken, die Landschaft is tausendmal geiler wie die Tiere da im Wasser ;-)

Am geilsten fand ich es immer wenn ich morgens irendwo in der Pampa wach geworden bin und mit nem Kaffee draussen gesessen und mir den Sonnenaufgang angeschaut hab.
Ich hab an sovielen geilen Stellen übernachtet, das ist das was mir hier bei uns in Deutschland fehlt.

PS: Wildcampen is aber verboten ;-) aber mitten in der Pampa kommt selten mal einer vorbei den das interessiert.
Mir hat sogar mal ein Polizist nen guten Platz zum übernachten gesteckt. bin nachts in ne Kontrolle gekommen und wo er mich frage wo ich übernachte und ich sagte ich weiß es nicht hat er mich eine kleine Straße den Berg rauf geschickt.
Morgens hatte ich bei Sonnenaufgang nen Atemberaubenden Ausblick gehabt.


----------



## Schoenberg-FR (7. Januar 2014)

Schade das du dein Bike da gelassen hast. Ich hatte aber auch vor mal in den Parks vobei zu schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. Januar 2014)

Auch nach Neuseeland wir wollen... 
Wir planen mit 3,5-4 Wochen, mehr geht bei mir aus beruflichen Gründen nicht.
Wir dachten an Singapoir Airline oder Malaysia Airline, von Frankfurt aus.
Ich denke mit den 30kg sollten wir irgendwie klar kommen, auch wenn die Bikes jeweils bei ca. 12kg liegen. Muss die Frau halt auf das eine oder andere paar Schuhe verzichten 

So jetzt meine Fragen, auch wenn die bestimmt schon irgendwo beantwortet sind, aber ich finde gerade nix:
Wir wissen noch nicht genau wann, wir dachten entweder November, oder wir gehen über Weihnachten/Neujahr, oder besser erst im Februar 2015?
Wäre Gabelflug zu empfehlen, d.h. von hier nach Christchurch, und dann von Auckland zurück?
Reichen so stinknormale Kartons oder wären vernünftige Taschen (zbsp. Evoc) zu empfehlen?
Wir wollen Campingwagen bereits von hier aus reservieren, hat jemand ne gute Adresse/Empfehlung, auch bezüglich welches Campinggefährt gut wäre (nur Frau+ich) ?

Danke schon mal !!


----------



## kirsch82 (15. Januar 2014)

bist du noch auf der suedinsel ?? wir wohnen in timaru. waren letztes we wieder in q-town und fahren am 25.1 wieder in den bikepark.

evtl kann man sich ja mal treffen 

gruss

andi


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Auch nach Neuseeland wir wollen...
> Wir planen mit 3,5-4 Wochen, mehr geht bei mir aus beruflichen Gründen nicht.
> Wir dachten an Singapoir Airline oder Malaysia Airline, von Frankfurt aus.
> Ich denke mit den 30kg sollten wir irgendwie klar kommen, auch wenn die Bikes jeweils bei ca. 12kg liegen. Muss die Frau halt auf das eine oder andere paar Schuhe verzichten
> ...


Hallo,
Singapore Airllines ist meiner Ansicht nach die besser Wahl als Emirates. Ich bin gerade mit den Singapore geflogen und die Aufteilung der Streckenlängen ist mir besser entgegen gekommen als ein paar Jahre zuvor über Dubai mit Emirates. Abgesehn davon kann man am Flughafen in Singapore 'ne Dusche um ein paar Dollar nehmen und es gibt ne nette Nap-Lounge und ein Schmetterlingshaus. ... und man kann sich am Flughafen gut beschäftigen.

Die 30 kg sind spitze. Ich für meinen Teil muss ich sagen, dass ich zu viele Klamotten mit hatte. Wir waren aber auch zum Wandern dort und ich hatte von Schlafmatte über Schlafsack bis zum Zelt alles mit. Handgepäck war prall voll mit Zivilkleidung und der Rucksack (70+10) hatte 18 kg beim rüber fliegen. Alles was schwer ist, hatte ich an. Da wir die meiste Zeit in Motels übernachteten und manchmal in B&B's nächtigten konnten wir immer Waschen. Unsere längste Wanderung dauerte 5+1 Tag und ich würde meine nächse Reise dort hin so auslegen, dass ich nicht mehr Klamotten, als die längste Tour + 1 Tag mit nehmen. Eine Garnitur Zivilkleidung zum fein dinnieren reicht. ... wobei ich das nur 2 mal benötigt habe: Einmal in Wanaka (Francescas) und einmal in Kaikoura (Green Dolphin).

Da ich gerade dort war, würde ich die Zeit vom 24. Dez. bis mitte Jan. eher meiden. Es gibt Plätze, an denen die Unterkünfte knapp werden können. Direkt hin fahren und fragen, was ne Nacht kostet bringt mehr als im Netz buchen. Die handeln sich witziger Weise gleich selbst runter. Meine erste Reise hatte ich im Februar und damit war ich auch nicht so glücklich, da man in der Gegend um Wanaka und Hanmer Springs viele Wege wegen Feuergefahr nicht benutzen durfte.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen immer nur die Südinsel zu machen. Beide Inseln in 4 Wochen war mir immer zu stressig. Man benötigt 2 Tage rüber, 2 Tage zrugg und ich bleibe am Ankunftsort nach so einer langen Anreise 2 Tage. Somit hat man von 4 Wochen eigentlich schon nur mehr 3 Wochen. ... und die Südinsel bietet mir mehr. Ausserdem zahlt es sich aus, einige Orte intensiver zu erkunden. Dieses ständige weiter fahren würde bei mir kein Urlaubsfeeling aufkommen lassen. Dieses Land bietet mehr als nur ein paar gute Views von der Straße aus.

Campinggefährt zahlt sich nur aus, wenn es WC und Dusche mit onboard hat. ... denn nur diese Dinger dürfen erlaubt an den meisten Plätzen über Nacht stehen bleiben. Da wir viel gewandert sind und viel in Hütten und im Zelt auf den Tracks waren, habe ich mich für einen SUV von Apex entschieden. Auf den DOC Parkplätzen darf man so oder so nicht bleiben und wo freedom camping erlaubt ist und wo nicht, war mir nicht ganz klar. Ich habe viele Camper mit Apollo Campern gesehen. Kann dir aber nicht sagen, wie zufrieden die Leute damit waren.

Bike: In Queenstown und in Wanaka habe ich durchaus brauchbare Hardware zum Mieten gesehen. In Christchurch gibt's ja leider nicht mehr viel. Ich Nelson habe ich nicht so darauf geachtet, aber ich denke, dass man auch dort guten mieten kann. Speziell für die Fraktion, die leidenschaftlicher runter düst, habens recht viel Zeug herum stehen gehabt.

Bei meinem ersten Urlaub hatt ich meinen Fokus auf biken. Damals gabs noch nicht so besonders viel. Dieses mal entschied ich mich für Wanderungen. Das Erlebnis ist weit aus größer beim Wandern als beim Radeln. Abel Tasman ist z.B. mit dem Kajak fetzig. Abhängig davon, wieviel man wirklich biken will, würde ich meine Entscheidung treffen, ob ich die eigene Kiste mit nehmen will oder nicht. Wenn ich die Woche nur 2 x fahre, dann zahlt sich's nicht aus. Auf den Straßen hatte ich mit dem Bike immer ein ungutes Gefühl mit dem Bike, da die meisten Ausländer zu weit links fahren. Dort wo viel Landwirtschaft ist, gibt's relativ viel LKW Verkehr und auf den kleinen Staßen zischen die mit ihren 50 Tonnen mit schneidigen 100 km/h dahin. Ist nix für mich. Mag ich nicht und deshalb mach ich's nicht mehr. Inzwischen gibt's mehr Strecken, die man fahren kann. Speziell in Christchurch - Port Hills - hätte ich zwei super saftige Trailstrecke gesehen. Verglichen mit den Alpen ist's aber immer noch wenig. Stellt man sich die Frage was im Vordergrund steht: Das Erlebnis oder der Sport.


----------

